# Driving Across Country - CA to MI - 2 Cats



## zombi (May 31, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I realize that there is already a thread about a similar subject here, but I wanted to start a new one (if that is ok) to get some new opinions on it. It's been a little while since someone posted in that thread and if there are people that have gone through this experience since then, I would like their input.

My girlfriend and I are going to make the drive from Southern California to Southeastern Michigan in mid-July. We will be driving alone with little to no possession (they are going on a moving truck). With us, will be our two cats, Elf (9) and Onyx (1). This being not only our first time driving across country, but our first time driving a long distance with both cats, we need all of the help and advise that we can get.

The cats personalities are pretty good, but the kitten is still understandably hyper at times. What I'm looking into doing right now is getting a large kennel (intended for dogs), placing padding inside of it, and letting them sit in the back seat. I've looked into this kennel here:

Petmate Portable Dog Home - Houses - Houses & Outdoor Kennels - PetSmart

I intend to bring along the disposable litter boxes for bathroom breaks and tupperwear containers of food. I have yet to plan out specific motel stops that are pet friendly, but I'm confident that there will be enough to choose from during the trip. We plan that it may take about 4-5 days or so. I've inquired about sedatives for them (girlfriend's sister is an animal cop) and they said that it was not a good idea to drug that cats up for that length of it.

Other than that, I can not think of anything else. I'm sure that I am missing something. If anyone has any recommendations or advise, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


Oh, and the cats:

Elf









Onyx


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

I had one of the XL ones for my Old English Sheepdog pup. She tore her way out of it the first day - I had no idea her claws were that sharp. 
There is a pad on the bottom of the crate and the sides are soft - no extra padding needed. The bottom isn't ridged, so it will follow the contours of the seat.

Getting a hard crate in the vehicle might be tough, but you could easily pad the inside of a wire one. And the botom of the crate would be ridged. Clean up would be easier.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to Cat Forum!

I think the kennel looks good as long as it has a solid bottom, you don't want it to be plain nylon in case of accidents (even if you put padding down, it's likely to soak through. I suspect you'll find that they won't use the litter box or eat while you're traveling, but having it available just in case is a good idea. Bring extra towels, wipes or wash clothes to clean them up if needed. Make sure they have collars and leashes if you have to take them out of the kennel someplace other than a hotel room, microchipping would really be advised. Do not take them out of the kennel (other than a hotel room) without a leash attached and looped around your wrist, it would be very easy for them to get spooked in a rest area or parking lot...if they start clawing at you and biting you're going to let go. They'll probably meow a lot at the beginning, but then resign themselves and chill out. If you can raise the kennel enough so that they can see out they may be happier. I used to travel a lot with my first cat, also named Onyx . Several times we traveled with my parents and I'd be in the back seat, so I'd let her loose and she loved to lay on the shelf behind the back seat and look out or nap in the sun.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

That looks very similar to what I used moving from NC to IA last summer:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752023&keepsr=0

I liked the top opening: made it easier to load and unload them, and it meant the passenger could reach in and give scritches occasionally during the trip.

Misty and Stormy weren't interested in eating or relieving themselves in the car (and in fact ate little for the first few days of the trip even at the hotel) but YMMV. I got puppy pads to put in the bottom of the carrier, but they just ended up bunched up, so after the first day I stopped using them. We tried letting them out at a truck stop for a litter break (in harnesses, on leashes) but it turns out truck stops are VERY SCARY, especially when they have semis. For the record, both mine bolted BACK towards the safety of the car! (But like I said: they were on leashes. You can't count on them heading for the car!)

They liked looking out the windows as we drove.

I believe that all La Quintas are pet-friendly (and they have waffles) so that's mostly where me and Dad stayed when I moved. Also, for ease of cat transportation, use the luggage carts they keep in the lobby. Put the carrier on the cart and roll them right in! Easier and safer than trying to remove the cats from the carrier or lugging the big carrier by hand.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

From what Doodlebug said about letting Onyx loose in the back seat, that leads me to believe it's not riding in cars that cats hate as much as being cooped up in a carrier? Lisa, are you saying Onyx would lie on the back seat when the car was moving?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

When I first got Onyx (back in the mid-80's) I knew nothing about cats and didn't even own a carrier. No idea that she should have been confined, fortunately she had no inclination to get under my feet or go under a seat and that I never had had an accident. She was 6 weeks old when I got her and I would just tuck her into my jacket and she would stay there. Onyx did a lot of traveling starting the day after I got her...we'd go stay at my parents probably every other weekend, she went to NJ to visit my grandmother 2-3 times a year, she stayed at my parents whenever I traveled for work and she even made 2 or 3 trips to Florida by plane after my parents moved. 

So she was a seasoned traveler and was very comfortable in the car, as long as I turned left at the bottom of the hill...which led to the highway. She knew if I turned right we were going to the vet and she'd squawk all the way. She would sit on my lap, in the passenger seat or on the shelf behind the rear seat (in my parents car...I had a hatchback). She would often be like a dog...sitting on a seat, but with her paws up on the door, looking out the window. 

I don't know so much that it's the carrier that makes them freak, but more so the idea that they're going to the vet...since most cats only go out in the car when they're going to the vet. Onyx most definitely knew that turning right at the bottom of the hill was the way to the vet. She also knew when we were approaching my parents house. She could be all chilled out just lying on the passenger seat and as soon as we got off the exit she'd be up and bouncing from front to back seat, all excited and meowing. I think it was the change in the car motion...the drive consisted of about a half mile from my house to the highway, then 50+ miles on the highway, and 2 miles from the highway to their house. She would get excited when we slowed down for the exit. 

In any case, I know a lot more about safety these days and wouldn't recommend what I did with her. And wouldn't do it again myself. I did take one precaution with her...she always had a harness on so I had something to grab her by if I needed to. And I would attach her leash and wrap it around my wrist when we got in and out of the car.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> I don't know so much that it's the carrier that makes them freak, but more so the idea that they're going to the vet...since most cats only go out in the car when they're going to the vet.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> In any case, I know a lot more about safety these days and wouldn't recommend what I did with her.


As we learned, our cats just don't like the car...period. We had to have the townhouse sprayed for roaches (came from next door) and ALL of us, including the cats, had to vacate the premises for 2 hours. We only had one carrier, and all three of them wouldn't fit in it at the same time so we just put them in car. When we do have them in the carrier, Lucky and Midnight will voice their displeasure, but Star will bloody his claws in addition to yowling his head off. He literally HATES being in the car. And if he's in the carrier, he will claw at the steel mesh to get out. We've gotten to the vet many times and have had the vet ask if we're here because of his claws.

Anyway, I'm going off on a tangent...

We had to drive around with the cats loose in the car. Well, Lauren was holding Lucky, my oldest son was holding Midnight and I was holding Star. While Lucky and Midnight weren't happy and proceeded to howl and yowl like crazy, Star was shaking like a leaf (and yowling and howling). I held him in my lap and stroked him, telling him that everything was okay and that mommy (me) was right here. I told him everything was okay. I kissed and stroked him. It didn't do anything for the yowling, but he did eventually stop shaking. Though I know being in a carrier is safer for the cats, I think that with Star I'd rather hold him than have him sitting inside a carrier, terrified to the point where he's almost ripping his claws out to get out. It's a Catch-22 situation.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Lisa, that's so interesting that Onyx knew the way to the vet's. It's another way they're similar to toddlers . . . it always amazes me when a 1-year old knows the way to someone's house, for example.

Wow, that car ride sounds like it would have shaken me up, much less the cats!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

October said:


> Lisa, that's so interesting that Onyx knew the way to the vet's. It's another way they're similar to toddlers . . . it always amazes me when a 1-year old knows the way to someone's house, for example.
> 
> Wow, that car ride sounds like it would have shaken me up, much less the cats!


Yeah, my ex thought it would be a good idea to drop me and the kids off at Denny's (to kill time) and he would drive around with the cats...I don't think he'll do that again. :lol: I just felt so bad for Star. He's *my* baby and to feel him shaking like that made me feel so helpless. I tell you, though, when it was safe to go back to the house, I've never seen such looks of relief on the cats (and the ex's) faces...


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I think it worked with Onyx because she was in the car on a very regular basis from the time she was 6 weeks. She knew that 99% of the time she wasn't going to the vet. She also knew that the end of the trip included a stay at Grammi & Grampi's house and they would spoil her rotten. She really had 2 homes and was most comfortable when all of us were together, didn't matter which house (we also lived with my parents for a year when Onyx was about 3).


----------



## zombi (May 31, 2009)

Has anyone heard about a sort of mesh screen that can be put up between the front and back seats of a sedan. Similar to what a cop car would have? This would allow the cats to roam freely in the back while keeping them out of hair in the front.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I don't know about between the front and back seats, but I know they sell them for SUVs between the cargo and back seat (not sure that they're mesh though), so it's possible.


----------

